# "Daisy my beautiful little girlie" Border Collie X Springer



## gillie

My beautiful Daisy has gone to Rainbow Bridge. We had to make the decision on Thursday. My Daughter son and I are just devastated. She was only 9 years one moment full of joy and fun. Then suddenly on Monday morning early she collapsed........absolutely having shown no signs of ill health!

She was my little mate....the love of my life......my baby.....I really miss her so very much. Our home is cold and empty and the heart of it has gone. She was pretty, funny very sweet, incredibly intelligent and thought she was a "Human"

I can't stop thinking of those last few hours, the moment she had to go and we had to help her do that.......words really are not enough to express how much we did not want to do it.

We spent mostly every hour of everyday together......life is so unfair.....she had always been so loving and sweet....she did not deserve to go like that.

I hope that she is not unhappy and that she is in Rainbow Bridge......I look forward to coming to meet her and once again love her as she loved me.

I love Daisy my beautiful girlie....be happy baby. Our "Little Star" Daisy. You had so many names but you really were " a Star sent from Heaven"

Love you always, forever in our Hearts.

Mummy, Meral and Kenan
xxx


----------



## missyme

aww im sorry for you and your family x


----------



## Guest

I wish there were some magic words I could say that would ease your pain, but I know there aren't. So sending you cyber hugs instead.

View attachment 9824


RIP beautiful little Daisy.


----------



## colliemerles

as said above, im so sorry ,wish there were words to help heal the pain, 
R I P, Daisy,xx


----------



## gillieworm

So sorry to hear of your loss, sending a hug to you and your family at this sad time.

RIP beautiful Daisey xxxxx


----------



## Bluebird

Oh, Gillie I'm so sorry for you and your family. What a lovely,sweet little dog she looked. The emptiness is hard to bear, thinking of golden memories helps even though they bring the tears back. 
My thoughts are with you all. 
Jan x

R.I.P. Daisy.


----------



## hilary bradshaw

i am so sorry for your loss, its sounds as if she had the most wonderful life with you. RIP sweet girl!


----------



## staflove

Run free Daisy, R.I.P, think of all the nice things i no how your feeling i lost my zac in march still carnt belive hes not here its so unfare take care hun you and your family


----------



## jeanie

Im so sorry for your loss , thought go out to you and your family, she was beautiful, RIP little one play happy at rainbow bridge.


----------



## Kaztee

So very sorry you've lost your precious girl. She had a wonderful life with you and your family and was loved very much, hope that thought helps you get through this sad time. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## KarenHSmith

Aw, Im so sorry for the loss of your baby Daisy. 
She looks such a sweet girl! I bet you all miss her lots.

Im sure she is watching over you.
RIP little Daisy. Run free. xxxx


----------



## Lumpy

The bond we have with our fur family is so incredibly special - and it hurts so much when they have to leave us.

Your Daisy was a beautiful dog and I hope she is happy playing at the Bridge with the other fur children who have passed over.


----------



## Fireblade

So Sorry, my thoughts are with you.

RIP Little Daisy.xxxx


----------



## sskmick

Its never the right time to say goodbye. I can see from her photo she was a beautiful and happy dog, and you will have fond memories to cherish always.

RIP Daisy

Sue


----------



## gillie

Hello Everyone,

Thank you all so very much for leaving Daisy and I such loving words and thoughts.

The weeks are passing by but I'm still missing her so much. She really filled my life bless her little heart.

I know this may sound strange to some but frankly if I were told I could either wish for a man in my life or to have Daisy back forever.... to be honest I would have her. She really loved me and I her 

Gillie


----------



## Sweepsmamma

Aww Sweetheart i know the pain your going through, i am so sorry about your loss!!

{{{ Daisy }}} precious lil girl run free at Rainbow Bridge and dont forget to send kisses to your Mummy xx


----------



## sylneo

gillie said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Thank you all so very much for leaving Daisy and I such loving words and thoughts.
> 
> The weeks are passing by but I'm still missing her so much. She really filled my life bless her little heart.
> 
> I know this may sound strange to some but frankly if I were told I could either wish for a man in my life or to have Daisy back forever.... to be honest I would have her. She really loved me and I her
> 
> Gillie


Awww Gillie, I know(just like many other members) the pain you're going through. I'm so sorry for what happened to your baby. It's never the right time to say goodbye to them it don't matter at what age they leave us it will be always painful. They're just like babies, they can't talk to you, can't tell you what they want....they're always there for us, our best friend, soulmate, baby...Daisy was a lovely little dog who got all the love and caring from you and your family. I'm sure she's watching over you and will be waiting for you when the day comes...cherish all the happy memories. My thoughts are with you and your family. x

R.I.P. Little Angel


----------



## WENDY517

hi 
Ive read your story regarding daisy, Im deeply sorry for your loss,It was so sudden, how it happen there must of been something major wrong with her.
we lost a collie x labrador yrs ago he was 16 yrs over, and then we lost dougal a wire haired jack russel terrier,he also was 16yrs he came to us on christmas eve and we will never forget them
I believe there altogether at rainbow brdge
my deepest sympathy


----------



## Sweepsmamma

Oh!!! {{{{{ Gillie }}}}} im in tears, im so so sorry, please know you and your family are in my thoughts and my prayers.

{{{{{{{{{{ Daisy }}}}}}}}}}} run free sweetheart on the Bridge, you are so loved and missed xx


----------



## Angel44

I know just how you feel as I've had to say goodbye to 2 of my old friends this year, one being only 9 too. My thoughts are with you xx Run free Daisy xx


----------



## Liz Damaschka

I was so sorry to hear of your great loss. This week I lost my cat so have found life very hard. I know exactly what you mean when you say the house is empty. I know time is a healer, but these animals bring something very special into our lives and when the time comes for them to leave us the pain is unbearable.

Animals are totally genuine, what you see is what you get.

Liz x


----------



## Nina

Oh Gillie I was so sorry to hear your sad news.

Sadly there is little you can do to eaze the pain of loosing a much loved member of your family. Time does heal, but I completely understand the emptyness of a house without a dog. Having lost Zak after 13 years last year, the silence was unbearable.

Perhaps in time, you will consider getting another dog to brighten your life. Until then, I'm sending you a big cyber hug.


----------



## shazern66

gillie said:


> My beautiful Daisy has gone to Rainbow Bridge. We had to make the decision on Thursday. My Daughter son and I are just devastated. She was only 9 years one moment full of joy and fun. Then suddenly on Monday morning early she collapsed........absolutely having shown no signs of ill health!
> 
> She was my little mate....the love of my life......my baby.....I really miss her so very much. Our home is cold and empty and the heart of it has gone. She was pretty, funny very sweet, incredibly intelligent and thought she was a "Human"
> 
> I can't stop thinking of those last few hours, the moment she had to go and we had to help her do that.......words really are not enough to express how much we did not want to do it.
> 
> We spent mostly every hour of everyday together......life is so unfair.....she had always been so loving and sweet....she did not deserve to go like that.
> 
> I hope that she is not unhappy and that she is in Rainbow Bridge......I look forward to coming to meet her and once again love her as she loved me.
> 
> I love Daisy my beautiful girlie....be happy baby. Our "Little Star" Daisy. You had so many names but you really were " a Star sent from Heaven"
> 
> Love you always, forever in our Hearts.
> 
> Mummy, Meral and Kenan
> xxx


im so so so so sorry i know how you are feeling its only 4 weeks since i lost my louie all my hugs go to you and your family


----------

